# Jeff Loomis Chris Broderick String Gauges



## wildchild (Jul 9, 2008)

I have been getting into nevermore now and was wondering what tuning do they use?

I know they use a 70 for low B but what about the rest of the strings

I used the search button and only found what the low B was 

Thanks


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 9, 2008)

I think they use Bb tuning (standard 1/2 step down), I'd wager it's probably 10-52+70 or the like, someone knows around here though, it may even be 11-52, but due to scale length and balancing it may well be the 10-70


----------



## wildchild (Jul 9, 2008)

can the 70 wrap around the tuning machine?

thats quite heavy indeed being extended scale as well

I could imagine A standard better suited but I never tried


----------



## Ishan (Jul 9, 2008)

Loomis said in a GW I read a long time ago he was using a .070 for the low B  I don't know their tuning.


----------



## kmanick (Jul 9, 2008)

B Flat 10-52 + 70
some of their songs (on enemies and GTE) are in Drop D. Seed Awakeing The Psalm of Lydia and Create the Infinite are all 1/2 step dowm (E Flat) but drop D as well.
Most of thier 6 string stuff in in E flat (that I've learned anyway).


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 9, 2008)

Win!

Anyway, 10-52+70 is a good balance, and the 70 sometimes fits, sometimes doesn't. Basically, a small electric drill will sort it out, just lightly drill out the tuning peg


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 9, 2008)

I can just about fit a 70 on my LTD SC207. It almost doesn't fit, so I'd suggest what James said. Widen the hole a bit with a drill bit and drill.


----------



## HamBungler (Jul 9, 2008)

maliciousteve said:


> I can just about fit a 70 on my LTD SC207. It almost doesn't fit, so I'd suggest what James said. Widen the hole a bit with a drill bit and drill.



I remember somebody suggested also just unraveling some of the wrap wire to get down to the core and just put that through the hole and tuning it that way. I'd try that out first


----------



## DaveCarter (Jul 9, 2008)

I had to drill out the sperzels on my 7321 to fit a 64, so a 70 would be a bit of a mission. I wouldnt want to unwind any of the string though, thats seems far too risky. Whats to stop the rest of the string unravelling over time?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 9, 2008)

Nah, 70 is easy, just need the right size drill bit, from experience only about 50% of all the axes i've had have needed this slight operation, is quick and simple to do, bit nerve racking first time, but easy. A cheap electric rechargeable drill is more than powerfull enough to do it.

Basically, i'd rather drill than spend forever unravelling windings and swearing more than a nun with tourettes in a gay sauna


----------



## kmanick (Jul 9, 2008)

I can barely get a 60 thru the Sperzel on my Carvin.
It's a freaking battle everytime I change strings.


----------



## wildchild (Jul 9, 2008)

I guess it depends on the tuning machine itself

I have a 66 on my RG1527 I can squeeze in a 68 probably but 70 is far to thick

what kind of drill bit do you need to make the hole bigger?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 9, 2008)

I was able to fit a 70 on my 7421 I used to own just fine. No drilling required. Of course, they were the Gotoh tuners, not Sperzels like others have said. But if you have the stock Gotoh tuners on your 1527, you should be able to do it.


----------



## Coretez707 (Jul 9, 2008)

HamBungler said:


> I remember somebody suggested also just unraveling some of the wrap wire to get down to the core and just put that through the hole and tuning it that way. I'd try that out first



Yeah... I used to have a .100 gauge bass string on one of my Ibanez 7 strings so I just unraveled some of the wrap wire to get it through the tuning peg! So a .70 gauge should be no problem at all! 

I used to tune down my 7th string down to like E, the equivalent to the low E on a 4 string bass! This was way back in 2002 when I was on a quest to be heavier than Meshuggah


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 12, 2008)

Coretez707 said:


> Yeah... I used to have a .100 gauge bass string on one of my Ibanez 7 strings so I just unraveled some of the wrap wire to get it through the tuning peg! So a .70 gauge should be no problem at all!
> 
> I used to tune down my 7th string down to like E, the equivalent to the low E on a 4 string bass! This was way back in 2002 when I was on a quest to be heavier than Meshuggah



A .100 gauge string? 


That's just overkill


----------



## loktide (Jul 12, 2008)

i also recall loomis saying he used something like 10-52 plus a .70 or .72, as also posted before.

i'm currently using a 10-52 plus a .68 in my hellraiser for A-standard and the .68 also fits no problem


----------

